# Second amendment allows me to purchase a tank. Now where is my tank? Just a hunting gun? You gotta be kidding.



## blam (May 27, 2022)

When the 2nd amendment was first written, states were fearful that they would lose their power and thus created a set of rules to restrict the power of the federal government.

It started with the first one...Congress shall make no law.....binding the federal government from establishing official religion, though they the state government could establish an official religion if they so desire. Now this of course change after the civil war with the passing of the 14th amendment.

The next one they made was to protect their states, in the event they needed to fight a war against any enemy including the federal government aka the US Army.

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed. 

Being a fan of the late Justice Scalia, I often interpret the constituion based on originalism.  

This clause meant that if California were to call us up to join the militia, they were hopeful that we would already have arms in our homes to defend the state from the federal government. 

Realistically, this meant that we need to have weapons that can match that of the US Army. In the 18th century, a musket would be fine enough. But in the 21st century, arms should include tanks, fighter jets, submarines in our home garages for us to have any realistic chance of taking on the US Army if our state required us to do so.

There is currently a conspiracy to keep us armed only to the point of a hunting gun or a machine gun. Arms has to include tanks and missiles for our potential militia should the California government call us up to defend the state.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2022)

Wacko logic...


----------



## espola (May 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wacko logic...


True.  However, Larry Koons, a Republican politician in New York, says people have the right to own nuclear weapons as long as the government has them.

"In all technicality, if you wanted to own a nuke, you should be able to own a nuke."









						GOP Elise Stefanik Challenger Says People 'Should Be Able To Own a Nuke'
					

"That's obviously extreme craziness, but at the same time, if the whole point of the Second Amendment is to stand up to the government, if the government has nukes how can you stand up to that with a musket," Lonny Koons clarified.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2022)

Tanks destroy roads and sidewalks. Like I have always said I want a bazooka . . . and after seeing Once Upon a Time in Hollywood, I want a flamethrower as well!


----------



## espola (May 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tanks destroy roads and sidewalks. Like I have always said I want a bazooka . . . and after seeing Once Upon a Time in Hollywood, I want a flamethrower as well!


"Max fun" for $500 --









						California politician will seek sale ban on Elon Musk’s Boring Company flamethrower
					

So much fuss over a little ol’ flamethrower




					www.theverge.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2022)

espola said:


> True.  However, Larry Koons, a Republican politician in New York, says people have the right to own nuclear wea[pons as long as the government has them.
> 
> "In all technicality, if you wanted to own a nuke, you should be able to own a nuke."
> 
> ...


More wacko logic....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tanks destroy roads and sidewalks. Like I have always said I want a bazooka . . . and after seeing Once Upon a Time in Hollywood, I want a flamethrower as well!


Speaking of wacko logic....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2022)

espola said:


> "Max fun" for $500 --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thirteenknots (May 28, 2022)

blam said:


> When the 2nd amendment was first written, states were fearful that they would lose their power and thus created a set of rules to restrict the power of the federal government.
> 
> It started with the first one...Congress shall make no law.....binding the federal government from establishing official religion, though they the state government could establish an official religion if they so desire. Now this of course change after the civil war with the passing of the 14th amendment.
> 
> ...




In Charleston, West Virginia Wednesday evening a LONE WOMAN with CCW stopped
a potential very large mass shooting from a MAN with an AR-15 Rifle who was hell bent
on killing multitudes of people, including lots of children at a graduation/birthday party.

Danielle Dindak on Twitter: " SHOOTING UPDATE CPD says the man who was shot last night at Renaissance Circle has died, and his name is Dennis Butler Before the shooting, he allegedly pulled an AR-15-style rife at a birthday/graduation CPD tells us a person at the party shot and killed Butler @wchs8fox11" / Twitter

The DEMOCRATIC MSM completely ignored this because the scenario was not what 
they need to further their SICK AGENDA.

1 Woman with a CCW handgun stopped and killed a sick potential killer.
1 Deranged 37 year old Dennis Butler with a very long record is DEAD !
50 + people including lots of children are alive RIGHT NOW due to the Woman with
" BALLS " and a CCW.

100 + Law Enforcement Personal stood idly by while a sick deranged 18 year old male
killed 21 individuals, 2 Adult Females, 19 Children. Plus we now have a further victim of
the Uvalde, Texas fiasco...The husband of one of the Adult Female Teachers died the next 
morning of a massive heart attack.

All you Democrat/Republican pussies who want guns confiscated need to grow
some and face reality, taking the guns is absolutely the sickest/dumbest idea yet.

PARENTING AND PROTECTING IS THE RIGHT RESPONSE !


----------



## thirteenknots (May 28, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



Urine IDIOT.


----------



## thirteenknots (May 28, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> In Charleston, West Virginia Wednesday evening a LONE WOMAN with CCW stopped
> a potential very large mass shooting from a MAN with an AR-15 Rifle who was hell bent
> on killing multitudes of people, including lots of children at a graduation/birthday party.
> 
> ...





Dennis Butler 37 with an AR-15 Dead.
Woman with CCW alive.
50 + Adults/Children Alive.


----------

